# Behringer 1124



## kennypc (Sep 4, 2009)

How does a person connect 2 subs to the Behringer 1124, using both left and right engines???:wits-end:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

By using both inputs and outputs on the back? :scratch:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> How does a person connect 2 subs to the Behringer 1124, using both left and right engines???


You have two options, your choice.

You can use a Y-splitter at the BFD input to feed left and right channels and then the right and left outputs would be available for the two subs, with individual filter sets for each.

Or, you can feed a single channel input and use a Y-splitter on that output channel to feed two subs using the single set of filters.

brucek


----------



## kennypc (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you guys very much the info was right on point SKC.:bigsmile:


----------

